# T/C Breech Plug Flash Hole cleaning info



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think I posted my results but I got the drills and found that a #70 wire gauge drill bit [.028"] was the perfect fit for my Encore breech plug flash hole. These bits are very short but do reach all the way thru. I bought a miniature collet to help hold and turn the bit. You can see that the flutes do pull out crud, at that diameter every .001" really helps. I imagine keeping the flash hole scraped out will help reduce blowback, it certainly will reduce chance of misfires. A piece of copper wire will also work but it will just push the crud into the barrel if the plug is not removed. Having the twist drill will allow you to pull out any crud without removing the plug.

I now keep the collet and #70 bit in the same kit box with all my other muzzleloading cleaning widgets - also use a 1/8" bit to chase the primer pocket itself.

Someone has to check if non-T/C brands have the same size flash hole.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

savage breech plugs use a similar size flash hole. however, savage is different in that respect. there is a "vent liner" - think of a little screw, that goes into your breech plug. on the face of it is the flash hole. 

savage claims that they do this because regardless of the gun, primers are hot enough to erode the flash hole over time. they recommend changing the vent liner every 100 shots. though, randy wakeman sells a replacement liner with hardened steel that is supposed to be good for around 400 shots without significant erosion.

i've read articles that claim a savage plug was measured after 100 shots, and the flash hole had expanded from .027 (or thereabouts) to .032 (or thereabouts - can't remember exact numbers). not sure if it really hurts accuracy, but i do know this - consistency=accuracy, and a growing flash hole can't be doing much for consistency. though, it may happen slowly enough that the shooter simply makes minor adjustments along the way.

vent liners sure are cheaper than buying breech plugs, but i'd guess that the average muzzleloader is not fired 100 times in a lifetime. i'll fire 100 shots a year, but i like screwing around.

but as you mentioned, removing carbon buildup from the breech plug is also key to consistency. thanks for the tip on the bit - i'll have to check my savage manual to verify the size of the flash hole in the plug.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

jmoser,

Off topic but wondering if you've had a chance to try the super-glide shockwaves vs the SSTs in your Encore yet and if they go down the barrel any easier? Thanks.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

No on the SSTs yet - got my MZ deer and am now tuning up my .308 for rifle season!


----------

